# HK 45 10 round mags hold 11



## JohnPaulJones (Mar 25, 2018)

Does anyone else hold 11 in the 10 round mags ? I am not sure if it will hurt the spring long term or not - Mags are not cheap !!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I don't think it would hurt the spring, but if the gun was a self defense firearm, I'd not be exceeding manufacturers recommendations. It might be no problem for a few times at the range, then when the chips are down contribute to a fail to feed when you just don't need that to happen. I'm sure HK knows the magazine will hold 11 rounds, and that could be touted as a feature. But they choose not for a reason, I'd assume. One reason might be state compliance. That way they don''t have to make a ten and eleven round magazine. But it could be they suffered reliability issues with 11 rounds. You'll never know because in either case, it does not benefit them to tell.


----------



## Coldandblue1 (Sep 15, 2018)

Can do the same in mine.... I would caution you against it though. Especially if you're carrying it for defense..... that extra round puts a lot more pressure on the bottom of the slide. If you carry at chambered and have that extra round in the mag, you may have an issue with jamming after you fire your first round. If you carry without a round chambered, it will make it a bit harder to chamber a round under stress.....


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I only can put 10 in all of my five magazines


----------



## Tom Marshall (Oct 7, 2019)

Interesting. 11 rounds in the 10 round mag? I got my HK used (trade) and it had 3x10 rounders. I thought it may have been sold as state required compliance. Somewhere. So, I bought three more 17 round magazines. Would love to sell the 10s. Takers? Tom Marshall in Georgia


----------

